# guide service



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

a friend and i want to go to Iowa to the Mid- Continent Flyway Outfitters . for $510 we get a three day hunt, guide service, lodging, duck cleaning and freezing along with a breakfast. is this a good one?


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

You won't get much support on this site if you're looking to hire a guide.

:eyeroll:


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

really? why is that?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

cause guides are crooks, all they are good for is leasing up land and locking the possibility of getting on land you used to be able to hunt in years past. If you ask just about anyone on this site, you can get mixed responces, but in my opinion, I wish they would be all done away with. I don't like guides, and I never will. I wouldn't hire one for the life of me. I just don't see the point to pay someone to hunt something they don't own or have any control over. Just my two cents.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

:rollseyes:

Yeah guides are the devil, how dare someone make a living off of guiding.

They work for their money just like you and I. A lot of guides/outfitters own everything they use, like the land, wildlife(if they raised them - mostly pheasant hunting), dogs, lodges, etc etc etc.....

The guy didnt ask if you thought guides were a reputable way to earn a living, he was looking for input on the guide service he found.

Have a nice day!!!


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks sir


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, I beleive I am entitled to my opinion am I not? I am sure more then just me feel the very same way I do. I am sorry, but until someone shows me a "good" guide, then my attitude puts em all in the same boat. Sorry to say.


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

i am a little leary about some of them, especially the Argentina ones in my DU book. they not only help you to hunt, but also have special male services avaliable upon request. i mean like come on now. isnt that going too far?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Are you splitting the rate? If you are that is extremely low, even if you arent if it includes everything. I think it would be hard for that guide or guide service to make much money. It seems like rates are running somewhere inbetween 175 - 250 a day not including anything else around here.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> They work for their money just like you and I. A lot of guides/outfitters own everything they use, like the land, wildlife(if they raised them - mostly pheasant hunting), dogs, lodges, etc etc etc.....


Ya, no kidding. Like bank robbers don't work for a living. I mean when they run in and point a gun at someone they are at some risk. If they tunnel under the bank to blow the vault they really have to put some sweat into it. Robbing aint an easy living, and the equipment isn't cheap. Jackhammers, remote camera equipment to case the joint, 500 horsepower get away car, poor retirement system if your not caught. I could go on, but you get the idea. They are hard working people, just like guides and illegal aliens. People just don't appreciate them.

Just making fun of the "they work for their money". There are a lot of jobs that I would rather starve than earn my money that way.


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

I disagree with some of the anti-guide comments. Guides have their place and they perform a valuable service for hunters who have neither the time to scout good locations or the necessary equipment to mount a successful hunt. Many people who hunt live in urban areas, located miles away - in some cases hundreds of miles away - from the hunting hotspots. If one doesn't have the time or knoweldge of the area to scout, the decoys and blinds needed to hunt, or is just plain lazy, there is nothing wrong with hiring a guide to maximize one's chances of a successful hunt.

With respect to Mid-continent Flyway guide service, I've used it a couple of times in both the spring and fall, though not in the past three or four years. My experience there has been that if the birds are in the area, you'll get your shots. Reiger runs a good and fair operation.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have used Don Reiger before. He runs a good operation.

I used it for a spring hunt about three years ago. The pit shot 98 snows in three days. Good breakfast. He cooks it right in the pit. He floods feilds, uses full body decoys, and has good pits.

If the birds are around you will have a good shot!

On my trip we had a flock of about 2000 land just out of range. It was a sight to see. The tornado effect to say the least!

Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

I don't pay for sex, and I don't pay to hunt.


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

you use a credit card for sex like your hunting. LOL now as for a guid service. I want to hunt in Iowa, I have no idea where to hunt, or where to go. I am not going to spend three days looking for a place to hunt for one afternoon and go home. got it?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hoodie, I hear what your saying and if the guide is at all decent then even $510 is a good price when you consider what it would cost for hotel, gas for scouting etc. Can you get references from the guide to see how people liked them? Anyway sounds like a pretty good deal....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I am not going to spend three days looking for a place to hunt for one afternoon and go home.


Because that would be too much like hunting, not shooting ???? :eyeroll:


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

thats what I'm thinking



Eric Hustad said:


> Hoodie, I hear what your saying and if the guide is at all decent then even $510 is a good price when you consider what it would cost for hotel, gas for scouting etc. Can you get references from the guide to see how people liked them? Anyway sounds like a pretty good deal....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hoodie....

I am not sure if you are going on a spring hunt or a fall hunt. But your IA lisc. is good for pheasants and ducks.

If you are going in the spring it is good for the next fall season as well. I am not sure if he still offers it. But when I went he offered that I could go hunt with him in the fall for a discounted rate.

Again. Mid-cont flyway outfitters.is a good operation for a good price.


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

chuck: most likely on a fall hunt next year. I dont know much about the guide service, so I dont have to bring any decoys? how about a dog? do they supply them too? and he serves breakfast, what about lunch and supper? what did you do for that? were there any good restaurants there? and how about bars ( good ones not roadhouses, where you have to watch your back) I want to bring my kids there and I dont want them to be in that type of invoronment.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hoodie...

My cost was like $330 for three days. (Not including lisc.)

Resturaunts are close (15 miles or so). You don't need anything but ammo and a gun. He has dogs. If the same dog is still around it is a great dog. Call and ask him if you could bring a dog (if you have one). Lunch and dinner we were on our own. But we would eat a late breakfast. One of the guys I was with brought some burger and he fried it up in the pits for everyone to eat. (I would ask him if you could do this). But his lodging has a kitchen so you can cook if you would like.

Again I was there over 3 years ago. Don could tell you what type of resturants are now around his operation. Things looked like they could start to develope around the interstate.

I wish you good luck and you and your kids will have a good time.

Chuck


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

Hoodie,

I would feel OK about taking my kids hunting with Reiger. Like I said, he runs a good operation. Ample hotels and restaurants are located in Nebraska City, NE, just 20-30 minutes from Don's fields. I've hunted there when other hunters have brought their own dogs, but check with him first.

If I were looking to hunt that area, I would contact Reiger.


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

I dont waste time and shells like you I kill birds.



dblkluk said:


> > I am not going to spend three days looking for a place to hunt for one afternoon and go home.
> 
> 
> Because that would be too much like hunting, not shooting ???? :eyeroll:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

not sure how well he does in the fall.However,he had one of the hottest spring snow goosin' spots when the spring seasons first started.I'd be leary of a fall hunt with him.

Alex


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I dont waste time and shells like you I kill birds.


See, I kinda felt like you needed a break. Maybe just a guy that wanted to get his kids out on a good hunt and didn't have the proper equipment or whatever. But, when you make a comment like that, you are just out to kill. That isn't hunting, that is shooting!!! That is sad!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

" didn't have the proper equipment or what ever" Humm like I figured you still don't know what you are talking about, which is a reflection on the number of ducks you kill.



djleye said:


> > I dont waste time and shells like you I kill birds.
> 
> 
> See, I kinda felt like you needed a break. Maybe just a guy that wanted to get his kids out on a good hunt and didn't have the proper equipment or whatever. But, when you make a comment like that, you are just out to kill. That isn't hunting, that is shooting!!! That is sad!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lets see, You need a guide to help you kill birds, I don't.

Next question!!!!! :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

no pecker head i dont need a guide if I knew where I was going. compendae?


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

remember time is money, but welfare trash like you have nothing but time.

ote="djleye"]Lets see, You need a guide to help you kill birds, I don't.

Next question!!!!! :withstupid: :withstupid:[/quote]


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

At the begining of this post I felt Hoodie had a legit. question but after his last two posts, I can see he is the typical (not all) type of person that hires a guide, no respect for other people and no respect for the game he KILLS, and looking for the easy road.

I don't see this thread lasting much longer.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Hoodie,
Please stay out of ND we don't need your kind here!
Jim


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We don't call people names here....take it somewhere else.


----------

